# requesting time off



## mikalapalermo (Jun 11, 2020)

Is the only way to request time off from a computer at the location or can you do it from home? If so how do you do it?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2020)

At work only.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 12, 2020)

Also, tell your tl that you want a day off & put a request for time off on ehr.


----------



## dmpatenaude (Jun 20, 2020)

I have been into ehr/workday and do not see the suitcase icon for time off. Please tell me where to find it or how to do this. Thank you! And I read above I can only do this from a computer at the store? Seems ridiculous...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 20, 2020)

dmpatenaude said:


> I have been into ehr/workday and do not see the suitcase icon for time off. Please tell me where to find it or how to do this. Thank you! And I read above I can only do this from a computer at the store? Seems ridiculous...


Only from the store computer.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 20, 2020)

dmpatenaude said:


> I have been into ehr/workday and do not see the suitcase icon for time off. Please tell me where to find it or how to do this. Thank you! And I read above I can only do this from a computer at the store? Seems ridiculous...


TMs use mytime. ETLs use workday.


----------

